# *Urgent* Pedialyte Solution



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, All:

What is the recommended method for administering a Pedialyte bath? I'm not sure how concentrated this stuff is, and was wondering if I should dilute it, and by how much. Thanks!

- Josh


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Josh - you want to use it straight. Pedialyte is hypertonic (greater concentration of analytes) than frog plasma, but dilution would be very small to make up for this, and it would vary for each of the analytes. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that Pedialyte doesn't have Calcium in it. So if you are worried that the frog may not have enough Calcium - you should avoid it.

Do you have access to any Amphibian Ringers?


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

I do, in fact, have a source for amphibian ringers, and just procured a bottle. I'm going to see how the pedialyte does, and if it doesn't seem to help, I'll give the ringers a try. Thanks! 

- Josh


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

If you have the Ringers - then skip the Pedialyte and go right to the ARS.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Alrighty, will do. BTW, I notice you're in Ithaca; are you at Cornell, by any chance?

- Josh


----------

